# What should we have in our medical supplies?



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Just curious, does anyone have a list to go by? I know I am lacking in this area.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Check out this site, it gives very basic info, a start anyway.

Are you prepared?

I've very leery of over the counter "first aid kits". Of the "500+ items", 495 are bandaids (sarcasm)


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

First aid and alternative medicine books, boxes of disposable rubber gloves, suture kits, forceps, bandages, splints, thermometers (preferably the kind that don't require batteries), gauze, tape, stethoscopes, otoscope, blood pressure cuff, magnifying glass, and disinfectants for wound and surface areas are good places to start with if you don't already have these things in your supplies.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have a list 

I just go to the drug or grocery store and walk the isles picking out the things I think we could need.

A couple things they don't offer but you may want to consider.
QuickClot
Veterinary antibiotics
Rubber tubing
Knee, elbow and ankle braces
Crutches
rubber gloves
respiratory masks


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Just curious, does anyone have a list to go by? I know I am lacking in this area.


I'm putting together my 1st first aid kit right now (on a budget). One of the first things that grabbed my attention was don't be tempted to buy something you don't know how to use, it won't do you much good with out the knowlege. I googled first aid kits, and found some very good lists out there. If memory serves me right there is some good information here on this forum in the health and medicine topics


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

*ThePatriotNurse*

The best info I have found has been from a nurse.

Medical Kit- A Nurse Gets You Ready! Part 1 




Medical Kit- A Nurse Gets You Ready! Part 2 




Medical Kit A Nurse Gets You Ready! Part 3--Bonus Round! 





Her vids are the best I have found on the tube bar none.
YouTube - ThePatriotNurse's Channel


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

ajsmith said:


> I'm putting together my 1st first aid kit right now (on a budget).


Heres a good vid on that topic.
Medical Kit on a $50 Budget


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have I pretty complete kit, a few of them to tell the truth. A staple is the old 4x4 and gauze wrap. I searched high and low and finally found some butterfly stitches to add in. All my local stores don't carry them, but I found them at the Shady Maple in Amish county and I cleaned out the shelf. 

What you put in your kit depends on what you see as your need. The first aid kit in my work van is the size of a pack of smokes, but the kit I carried in my jeep while 4 wheelin' was the size of a large tool box. If I cut off a limb at work an ambulance will be there in minutes, If something happens on a 4x4 only muddy, rocky road you need supply ( and training ) to keep someone alive for a long time.


----------



## survivalguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Just curious, does anyone have a list to go by? I know I am lacking in this area.


dont forget imodium for diarrhea very important, Pepto, triple antibiotic oint. anti fungal cream ex. athletes foot, hydrocortisone cream for rashes, itching ect, diaper rash cream, asprin, tylenol, Ibuprofen is an antiinflamatory, eye drops to flush eyes out, tweezers, stats, sizzors, 4x4 bandages, roll of gauze, tape. steri strips to hold large cuts together, alcholol ,hydrogen peroxide. this should be a good start "Im a nurse and this will cover most you will encounter"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

neosporin by the GALLON...

also imodium instants (tablets) have twice the shelf life of the liquid

one thing that is almost never mentioned is a mortar & pestle to crush pills (or herbs) for those who either have trouble taking pills or have so many, or some that just taste BAD, that powdering them & sprinkling in food (pudding? :2thumb: YAY!) is just a better alternative. Unless the medicine is specifically time-release oriented I like taking/giving meds this way, even now. :sssh:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> What you put in your kit depends on what you see as your need. The first aid kit in my work van is the size of a pack of smokes, but the kit I carried in my jeep while 4 wheelin' was the size of a large tool box. If I cut off a limb at work an ambulance will be there in minutes, If something happens on a 4x4 only muddy, rocky road you need supply ( and training ) to keep someone alive for a long time.


Having the kit is one thing, but, understanding how to use it is another.

I cannot stress enough to everyone that having tools without training is more dangerous than not having the tools in the first place. I would highly recommend that everyone finds someone local to train them in Wilderness First Aid and to volunteer with any of the local rescue-groups.

Knowing how to put in stitches is totally different from putting them in.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Each month we buy something in each category of our preps. For 'Medical', it might be bandaids and ace bandages one month, triple antibiotic oinment another, tooth care stuff like Anbesol or other toothache stuff the next month, pain relievers another time, etc. We're more than on a budget, we're very financially challenged, and I always did love a challenge! lol

Don't overlook herbal remedies. Find out what grows in your area and what uses it has.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the great response and the tips. This will help a lot. We rarely use any thing except the occasional band-aid and triple antibiotic ointment. Thanks again.


----------



## Desertrat1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ya know medical supplies are determined by the knowlege of the individual. If you are a Physician or nurse you will have more than a layman. trying to do more than your skills allow are far more dangerous than many believe. Keep it Basic unless you are highly skilled.there are a lot of BASIC materials that are very valuable to have on hand. Butterfly bandanges are are one, you don't need to have a medical degree to effectivly clean and close a wound. buy a good first aid manual, don't over do it but think about what you are able to do and what will allow you to give the care needed.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*One thing everyone forgets....*

You should also include a bottle of Scotch and a jug of whiskey (for medicinal purposes only)


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Desertrat1 said:


> Ya know medical supplies are determined by the knowlege of the individual. If you are a Physician or nurse you will have more than a layman.


I agree you should work above your level of training, but I'd like to have the tools to set bones or remove bullets. Hopefully a Dr or medic will be around.

New cars come with spare tires, but most of the drivers don't know how to use them. Hopefully someone driving by does.


----------



## Desertrat1 (Aug 30, 2010)

You just have to be careful. You can do more harm than good. The body will heal around a bullet, and care needs to be given to setting major bones. I can't count on having licensed medical personnel around. We are exceptionally lucky to have high levels of medical training in my home, so we have medical capabilaties that most do not. I cannot express enough the need to stay within the abilities of those care providers you have available to you. if you feel you need greater care then go to school. I can't imagine being responsable for the death of a family member because I tried to provide care beyond my ability. First responder training is a start. an AA in EMT is better, the more you know the better you are.


----------



## s516m (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess one other thing we should do for our first aid kit is get to know some of our neighbors to learn if any are Doctors/Nurses/EMT/Police/Fire. I know we have one cop down the street and a firefighter around the corner. Not sure if we have any doctors or nurses within a 1/2 mile radius but I bet we do.

I'll add that task to my list of research projects and store any names/contact info with our main first aid kit. Maybe should try to find a way to get to know some of these people.


----------

